# Penn's camp is filing a complaint to the NSAC!



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I just heard on the radio that Penn's trainer is filing a complaint that GSP greased his back!

Discuss!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

please tell me this is a joke


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

This thread is not happening. :confused03:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I just heard on the radio that Penn's trainer is filing a complaint that GSP greased his back!
> 
> Discuss!


These sorts of complaints make no sense to me. If you think someone is greasing during a fight, tell the referee to check the fighter out in between rounds. Don't wait 'til after you've lost, because not only is it a lame excuse, it's almost impossible to prove.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

No it isn't a joke at all, I just heard it on Beatdown after the Bell.


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

Why am I not surpised? Typical of BJ


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually they check for that before the fight starts, so this is either a lie or total bullshit excuse.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

It's not going to change anything even if they can prove it. You can't get the 4 rounds of savage beatings back.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Tepang said:


> Actually they check for that before the fight starts, so this is either a lie or total bullshit excuse.


Not saying it's true they greased him but this can happen between rounds...


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Is that why GSP rubbed his chest and back twice to warm up and spread the grease evenly? Excuses, excuses.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

not even rampage takes losses this badly. BJ and his camp have no class at all. They disgust me.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm gonna wait till probably tomorrow to hear an official word, because shit like this always arises immediatly after a fight.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This thread recieves 10/10.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol if it's true. Can BJ still even sell PPVs? I don't care if he fights at all anymore.


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

BJ must be so embarrassed after GSP made him his bitch.Only thing he can do is further prove what a poor sport and bitch he is by doing this


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

i been hearing the same thing, god i hope his camp doesn't file this excuse

accept the loss like a man, and move on, you got beat by the best WW no shame in that


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mir asked GSP about this on the MMA-live post show. GSP said that his trainer who rubs his shoulders between rounds still had some Vaseline stuck to his gloves during an interval. The commission saw this and made GSP wipe his back with a towel. GSP, then went on to beat the living hell out of BJ.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

bj, you can only complain about being setup with training partners the likes of justin ******* mccully and troy mandaloniz!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> Mir asked GSP about this on the MMA-live post show. GSP said that his trainer who rubs his shoulders between rounds still had some Vaseline stuck to his gloves during an interval. The commission saw this and made GSP wipe his back with a towel. GSP, then went on to beat the living hell out of BJ.


^Thanks for that. 

BJ's camp is pathetic, all [email protected] cry babies.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> not even rampage takes losses this badly. BJ and his camp have no class at all. They disgust me.


BJ was acting strange prior to this fight. Just really stupid comments that showed he's not too bright. Stuff about trying to kill GSP and being 10 times faster than GSP. :confused05: I don't know, maybe the pressure just cracked him. He wasn't carrying himself like a focused professional. Trash talk is fine, but he didn't seem to be all there and there didn't seem to be anyone in his camp that had the respect from him to smack him around and tell him to wise up.


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

Does BJ even have any fans left?


----------



## the unknown (Jun 23, 2007)

LOL, well I counter that complaint and say BJ greases his anus!

... I hope this isn't true.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Seth_petruzelli said:


> Does BJ even have any fans left?


One here


----------



## the unknown (Jun 23, 2007)

Calminian said:


> BJ was acting strange prior to this fight. Just really stupid comments that showed he's not too bright. Stuff about trying to kill GSP and being 10 times faster than GSP. :confused05: I don't know, maybe the pressure just cracked him. He wasn't carrying himself like a focused professional. Trash talk is fine, but he didn't seem to be all there and there didn't seem to be anyone in his camp that had the respect from him to smack him around and tell him to wise up.


hmmm, maybe ole BJ should see the "shrink" he knonked GSP for seeing...huh?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

the unknown said:


> LOL, well I counter that complaint and say BJ greases his anus!


He better have before that fight. (shouldn't a gone there. :bye02: )


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

the unknown said:


> hmmm, maybe ole BJ should see the "shrink" he knonked GSP for seeing...huh?


I didn't know GSP saw a shrink, but if he did, more power to him. But again, that's a classless statement for a fighter to make. I think the humble pie is going to do wonders for Penn.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

But Justin McCully and Troy Mandaloniz are "Real UFC Fighters," just like GSP trains with. Are you telling me that the combined efforts of God and Troy Mandaloniz can't defeat a "little bitch" Frenchman? That seems unlikely.

Clearly GSP had some sort of supernatural power going for him that even God himself couldn't counteract.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

fishing for a reason other then " i got beat" thats all it is... you know i always thought to myself that BJ always had an excuse as to why he lost... i was thinking during the Primetime show with his vacation that he would use that and say he didnt train hard.... now this.... BJ got beat... and beat badly... own up to it that GSP is a great fighter and he beat you.... makes me dislike BJ even more... almost as much as i dislike Nick Diaz.... almost...


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

> B.J. Penn's camp has filed a formal complaint with the Nevada State Athletic Commission over Vaseline that was allegedly rubbed on Georges St. Pierre's back between rounds one and two. UFC president Dana White said at the post-fight press conference that he was aware of the complaint, and said he personally witnessed members of the commission take the Vaseline away from GSP's camp and rebuke them in the Octagon between rounds.
> 
> "I saw the commission jump up there and flipping out," said Dana White. They said one of the guys was rubbing Vaseline on Georges' back in between rounds. It was one and two, I think."
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

This isn't even official yet so I think everyone is jumping the gun.


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

I really really hate BJ and his kind.Whiny, shit talking, better-than-thou sore losers that look for any excuse possible when they lose.i think he's a rich spoiled brat that didnt deserve any of his title shots and never had to work for anything.I think he is a prick and I want florian to knock him out when they fight.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

C'mon I think we can all agree that Penn would have demolished GSP if he didn't have that vasaline on his back. I dont even think u can even argue with that. GSP's skills and conditioning had nothing to do with the win. Penn was robbed!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Calminian said:


> I didn't know GSP saw a shrink, but if he did, more power to him. But again, that's a classless statement for a fighter to make. I think the humble pie is going to do wonders for Penn.


This isn't the first time Penn's eaten that pie, you know? His attitude will never change, and he'll never be able to accept defeat. :thumbsdown:

I'm going to start blaming vaseline for everything.


----------



## bjj brownbelt 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Seth_petruzelli, just because BJ comes from a well-off family does not give you the right to tlk down on him. He's a great fighter, he has had to work for his status in the UFC and he has deserved all of his title shots. Anyone who thinks BJ is a "whiny, shit talking, sore loser" obviously needs to face the fact that he isn't making excuses and that you don't dake these things lightly. Yes, BJ would have lost either way, but are you saying that GSP having an advantage over BJ is acceptable and that no one should care? 

Plus, BJ talked so much trash to hype up the fight, he had nothing against GSP. The UFC does these interviews with one purpose: to gain viewers. No way in hell would the UFC have had half as many fans if they hadn't hyped up the fight so much by showing BJ trash talking.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> This isn't the first time Penn's eaten that pie, you know? His attitude will never change, and he'll never be able to accept defeat. :thumbsdown:
> 
> I'm going to start blaming vaseline for everything.


Really, i'm not blaming Penn yet. It seems as though his camp are the true idiots. First they don't push him hard enough in training, then they blame a loss on vaseline, even though gsp's back never came into play. Also, even though it was wiped off. And also since GSP was already owning Penn before it happened.


----------



## MMILITIA2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

BJ threw 2 punches the whole fight.I doubt that a greasy back had anything to do with it.He talked shit and lost...bad.What a fuc%^&* loser.He's the biggest douche bag fighter that I've ever seen.Period.Who's the quitter now?


----------



## bjj brownbelt 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

...GSP's back did come in to play, u saw Penn's high guard sliding down everytime he attempted it, and BJ without his rubberuard puts him at a huge disadvantage


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

bjj brownbelt 1 said:


> Seth_petruzelli, just because BJ comes from a well-off family does not give you the right to tlk down on him. He's a great fighter, he has had to work for his status in the UFC and he has deserved all of his title shots. Anyone who thinks BJ is a "whiny, shit talking, sore loser" obviously needs to face the fact that he isn't making excuses and that you don't dake these things lightly. Yes, BJ would have lost either way, but are you saying that GSP having an advantage over BJ is acceptable and that no one should care?
> 
> Plus, BJ talked so much trash to hype up the fight, he had nothing against GSP. The UFC does these interviews with one purpose: to gain viewers. No way in hell would the UFC have had half as many fans if they hadn't hyped up the fight so much by showing BJ trash talking.


You joined feb 1st.You obviously have no idea what you're talking about.BJ always talks shit and this time, not only did he lose, but he was manhandled and he gave up after the 4th round.No BJ did not deserve his shot, and neither did he deserve any of his previous title shots.And no, it was quite obvious he talked all that shit because he doesnt like GSP.Its easy to hug your opponant and say their a good fighter and act like friends after you won(bj vs sherk, bj vs anyone he beat) but only when you lose do they show their true colors.BJ showed he was a worthless spoiled punk by filing this complaint and not sticking around for the press conference after the fight.


----------



## Boogeyman (Jan 9, 2009)

Seth_petruzelli said:


> You joined feb 1st.You obviously have no idea what you're talking about.


that has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Suizida said:


> http://www.cagepotato.com/


To be honest, I did hear someone yelling at GSP's corner in between rounds, and I did hear something including "rub" and "Back"

But at that point of thought they were saying don't rub his back or something, and that sounded stupid, so I played it off.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

bjj brownbelt 1 said:


> ...GSP's back did come in to play, u saw Penn's high guard sliding down everytime he attempted it, and BJ without his rubberuard puts him at a huge disadvantage


That wasn't his back, that was the sides of his torso. I actually remember noticing this, but you could clearly see GSP forcing his body through Penn's legs to make him lose the high guard.

Penn was actually able to hold GSP in his rubber guard for a decent chunk of time.

I think the greasing comments are those of sore losers, but I'll be sure to watch the fight again.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

After the beating that BJ took, honestly I was saying out loud "Stop the Fight!!" I doubt he even knows he's in nevada let alone filing a complaint.


----------



## MMILITIA2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

Seth_petruzelli said:


> You joined feb 1st.You obviously have no idea what you're talking about.BJ always talks shit and this time, not only did he lose, but he was manhandled and he gave up after the 4th round.No BJ did not deserve his shot, and neither did he deserve any of his previous title shots.And no, it was quite obvious he talked all that shit because he doesnt like GSP.Its easy to hug your opponant and say their a good fighter and act like friends after you won(bj vs sherk, bj vs anyone he beat) but only when you lose do they show their true colors.BJ showed he was a worthless spoiled punk by filing this complaint and not sticking around for the press conference after the fight.


People that talk shit before a fight are scared.I hope I never hear his name again.Honestly,for a person that has won the bjj championship of the world should have more class.I've got nothing else to say about him or his character.Unbelievable


----------



## bjj brownbelt 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Boogeyman said:


> that has nothing to do with anything.


Exactly, I didn't know just joining a forum means I know nothing. I know MMA quite well to be honest with you and your weak argument deserved a response. =)

Show me evidence that BJ himself filed the complaint and I would agree it was unsportsmanlike, but you can't. He is a good showboater and an even better fighter thats a fact. Just because GSP killed him tonight doesn't take away any of my respect at all for BJ, GSP prepared insanely and came out like a beast, nothing else to it.


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

bjj brownbelt 1 said:


> Exactly, I didn't know just joining a forum means I know nothing. I know MMA quite well to be honest with you and your weak argument deserved a response. =)
> 
> Show me evidence that BJ himself filed the complaint and I would agree it was unsportsmanlike, but you can't. He is a good showboater and an even better fighter thats a fact. Just because GSP killed him tonight doesn't take away any of my respect at all for BJ, GSP prepared insanely and came out like a beast, nothing else to it.


 im not wasting my time on someone like you.Have fun in your fantasy world


----------



## bjj brownbelt 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Seth_petruzelli said:


> im not wasting my time on someone like you.Have fun in your fantasy world


Another good example of poorly backing up your arguments this time by quitting.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

This seems pretty typical of BJ's corner. Watch the video of their first fight and all you hear is trash talk coming from everyone but the fighters themselves. BJ said(something close) "he fought a good fight, he beat me" and you can hear in the background his possie chirpin like idiots.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rabid said:


> This seems pretty typical of BJ's corner. Watch the video of their first fight and all you hear is trash talk coming from everyone but the fighters themselves. BJ said(something close) "he fought a good fight, he beat me" and you can hear in the background his possie chirpin like idiots.


Yep, BJ's possie remind me of kimbo's after he got knocked out


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

when i first saw the thread title, i thought it was to do with the punches to the back of the head.. haha..

this is ridiculous.. they are looking for an excuse for BJ being schooled by GSP in everything..

didnt i tell you guys that GSP was going to beat him at stand up? i remember being neg repped because i didnt agree that BJ was superior at stand up to Penn..

good times, good times..


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

cezwan said:


> when i first saw the thread title, i thought it was to do with the punches to the back of the head.. haha..
> 
> this is ridiculous.. they are looking for an excuse for BJ being schooled by GSP in everything..
> 
> ...


I said I thought GSP was going to do well on the feet and got positive rep for it lol :thumb02:


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

http://mmafrenzy.com/9273/penn-files-complaint-over-vaseline-on-st-pierres-back/



> BJ Penn has filed a complaint with the Nevada State Athletic Commission after Vaseline was applied to Georges St-Pierre’s back between the second and third rounds of their UFC 94 headliner.
> 
> During a post-fight appearance on ESPN’s MMA Live St-Pierre explained that one of his trainers applied Vaseline to his face between the first and second rounds then rubbed his back with the same hand between the second and third rounds, accidentally applying some remaining Vaseline to his back. *An NSAC official who witnessed the transfer had the Vaseline immediately wiped off with a towel.*
> 
> Little is likely to come of the complaint as St-Pierre was already dominating Penn prior to the incident and *the substance was immediately removed*, ensuring that it had no effect on the bout’s outcome, however we’ll pass along more information on the situation when it becomes available.






Well from that link(I provided the story for those who don't feel like clicking on it) it seems that nothing will come from it.


edit: After watching and interview with GSP on ESPN, he said that one of his trainers rubbed his face with vaseline and then rubbed his back afterwards by accident. He also said that an NSAC offical complained and had his back rubbed down with a towel after this was seen. He's being honest about it, and it clearly doesn't seem like some sort of nefarious plot to win even though he was dominating by this point already.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, is BJ affiliated with Team Quest in any way? You'd think he was the president.

Well Lindland did corner BJ in his fight with GSP the first time...and of course Lindland complained about the decision...typical Team Quest behavior. BJ should seriously train over there...a team that welcomes selfish, bitter, arrogant, stuck circle jerkers.

Edit: I hope "Kenflo" and BJ double KO.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

cezwan said:


> when i first saw the thread title, i thought it was to do with the punches to the back of the head.. haha..
> 
> this is ridiculous.. they are looking for an excuse for BJ being schooled by GSP in everything..
> 
> ...


I remember you saying that, and i remember completely agreeing with you. GSP said it best, 'this is MMA', sure BJ had a boxing advantage, but GSP had more diversified stand up then BJ....anyway ill + rep u to fix ur neg rep


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

It's not even about the striking aspect, GSP completely OUTBOXED BJ tonight... He didn't even use leg kicks so much.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

All the talk leading up to this fight, the fight itself, and now the post fight drama... What a total failure and humiliation for BJ. He should just have stayed in his weight class, poor bastard.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if this was posted or not....

http://www.cagepotato.com/bj-penns-c...between-rounds



> B.J. Penn's camp has filed a formal complaint with the Nevada State Athletic Commission over Vaseline that was allegedly rubbed on Georges St. Pierre's back between rounds one and two. UFC president Dana White said at the post-fight press conference that he was aware of the complaint, and said he personally witnessed members of the commission take the Vaseline away from GSP's camp and rebuke them in the Octagon between rounds.
> 
> "I saw the commission jump up there and flipping out," said Dana White. They said one of the guys was rubbing Vaseline on Georges' back in between rounds. It was one and two, I think."
> 
> ...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

bjj brownbelt 1 said:


> Plus, BJ talked so much trash to hype up the fight, he had nothing against GSP. The UFC does these interviews with one purpose: to gain viewers. No way in hell would the UFC have had half as many fans if they hadn't hyped up the fight so much by showing BJ trash talking.


This is such an lol excuse for trash talking. Yeah, no one would watch a fight between two of the top 4 pound for pound guys in the world unless there was trash talk! They probably wouldn't even bother making it the main even if BJ hadn't done that, just let them fight on the undercard.

Trash talking to hype a fight has very little effect on actual sales, wait and see what kind of numbers Serra Hughes does if you don't believe me.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

The person rubbing his back in between rounds was kru phil nurse, his MT Coah.

He has been doing every fight since Koscheck and he was even rubbing his legs in that fight, but no complaint was ever filed until now.

wether he has vaseline on his hands or not, it wouldn't have effected the outcome of the fight. BJ was getting dominated and he wouldn't have been able to get a sub anyway.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

GSP is a nice guy. He was just trying to fulfill Penn's dream. Penn needs to just accept the fantasy for what it is and stop crying.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This doesn't shock me in the least. BJ is a bitch. To borrow some Sera style quotes... "A tuff and talented little bitch, but a bitch none the less." And his camp feed into is dilusions.

He got his ass whipped and is now making excuses. Go back to LW BJ, and shut the hell up.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

SUP


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't really think there's anything wrong with this?

It'll piss me off if they try to use it as an ecxuse cos GSP was just on a whole other level and I doubt it would have affected the outcome but at the end of the day, if this it true then GSP's corner broke the rules so I think Penn's camp have every right to file a complaint TBH.:dunno:


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really think there's anything wrong with this?
> 
> It'll piss me off if they try to use it as an ecxuse cos GSP was just on a whole other level and I doubt it would have affected the outcome but at the end of the day, if this it true then GSP's corner broke the rules so I think Penn's camp have every right to file a complaint TBH.:dunno:


I think you are right but the point is BJ's corner should have said something during the fight. Not after an embarrassing loss. It would be hard for me to believe that someone was intentionally greasing GSP's back.


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

You can't file a grease complaint after the fight, you can't prove it and fighters are sweating so it becomes slippery in there regardless of vasoline. Secondly, I can't recall one moment in which it would have been a disadvantage to BJ since GSP's posture and top-defence prevented BJ from even setting up any real submission attempts. I'd like to see a guy with BJ's talent get a bit of class...


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

As I posted earlier, an NSAC official saw the vaseline transfer to the back and had it immediately rubbed off with a towel. 

While it should never happen, it was taken care of and didn't have any effect on the outcome of the fight.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Doronclister said:


> I hope Kenflo finishes BJ.


Err. that's highly unlikely. BJ's on another level at 155.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

wafb said:


> Err. that's highly unlikely. BJ's on another level at 155.


Kenflo is on another level right now also. It will be a very interesting fight. I think Kenflo is a similar fighter to GSP in the 155 division.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised by the level of hate BJ gets here but I always am. We don't know all the facts about why Penn's corner waited until after the fight. My gut tells me they didn't even know about it until after the fight. Someone most likely pointed it out to them and they filed after hearing about it, because I'm sure Rudy Valentino or Jason Parillo would have thrown a shitfit mid-octagon had they known. There's also no statement from BJ's camp as to the nature of the complaint, they haven't blamed the loss on it. Fact is, a good coach should be doing something when something like this happens. GSP even acknowledged that it happened, however accidental, it still happened and Penn's camp should be saying something about it. GSP's trainer should be in trouble for it. I'm sure you're all looking at my sig and my avatar and thinking, "Shut up BJ nuthugger, you're just a sore loser!" Check my MMAplayground profile, I picked GSP to win.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jeez this is why i refrained from saying "this is bs"...cuz i remembered phil nurse doing this...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> jeez this is why i refrained from saying "this is bs"...cuz i remembered phil nurse doing this...


If Nurse does this at every fight, then why is this one so important that Rudy now has to file a complaint?

It's not like BJ was winning at all through the entire fight and it had nothing to do with vaseline.

Both of them were already sweaty after the first round.

According to Joe Rogan slipperiness helps chokes and submissions, so if anything it was working in BJ's favor.

If someone had caught onto Phil Nurse earlier say the Koscheck fight where he first did it, maybe then Penn's corner and the NSAC would have something to argue.

But if he's been doing it for the last 4 fights without confrontation how is he supposed to know if it's against the rules?

If anything Nurse is going to be penalized but I don't see that happening, if the NSAC was so gung ho about this they would have caught him the first time he did it


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> If Nurse does this at every fight, then why is this one so important that Rudy now has to file a complaint?
> 
> It's not like BJ was winning at all through the entire fight and it had nothing to do with vaseline.
> 
> ...


i would agree that it didn't play a part in the fight. But rules are rules. Ignorance doesn't justify breaking the rules. Alves took a diuretic but didn't know it was illegal. People still shit on him for it. I'm not saying GSP should be penalized, but it's still against the rules.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

this is like sherk not knowing he took inhansers, people posted repetedly that it does not matter if they knew about it they still did it


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Regardless if this gets acknowledged by the NSAC, this will just give BJ (and his nuthuggers) an excuse for another rematch in the future.

BJ is his worst enemy. He is a super talented guy whose work ethic prevents him from reaching his full potential. I do not care what Rogan said, but BJ looked tired at the 2nd round.

GSP was not only the better fighter that night, but he was also better prepared. He had a strong game plan and executed it to perfection. I speculate that BJ came to the fight believing he would outstrike GSP (like their first fight) and defend the TDs.

Anyways, did anyone else find the irony of everything was downright eerie? For one, BJ's nose gets bloodied up and he gets cut under the eye and ends up in the hospital. And two, GSP mentally breaks him after he calls GSP a quitter.

But what's amazing is that even after the beating that BJ took at the hands of GSP, he still did not look all that bad.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Assuming this is true, that is the last straw for me. 

I lost a ton of respect for him not coming out to at least try for a 5th round, and now him accusing GSP of cheating is going to put him in the, "I couldn't care less about you" category.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Assuming this is true, that is the last straw for me.
> 
> I lost a ton of respect for him not coming out to at least try for a 5th round, and now him accusing GSP of cheating is going to put him in the, "I couldn't care less about you" category.


I don't like it when people say they lose respect for fighters not answering the bell, go and have GSP elbow you in the face for 20 minutes and see if you still want more.

And TBH I haven't heard anything from BJ himself about this, nor have I heard anyone from his camp use it as an excuse, if they do then I'll be pissed off cos GSP proved he was the better fighter last night. If they only file a complaint about it then fine, I think they're well within their rights to do so seeing as it seems like several people noticed it and it's against the rules. Those gifs posted look very suspicious TBH, there's no way GSP's corner didn't know you can't grease up your fighters back.

Anyway, at least this might stop jdun from killing himself. Anyone know if he's been on the forum since last night?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Bah!
What does Penn want? A rematch? And how does he think that would go?
To quote Hermes Franca, "uahuahuahuahuahuahua!!!!!"


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

M_D said:


> this is like sherk not knowing he took inhansers, people posted repetedly that it does not matter if they knew about it they still did it


First of all. The wrongful act is not on the part of the fighter in this instance, it's his cornerman.

Secondly adding Vaseline to an already sweaty fighter is not going to enhance performance, nor is it going to turn the tide to any fighter more than the other. Even if it did make him more slippery, BJ was too exhausted to even attempt rubber gaurd


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Bah!
> What does Penn want? A rematch? And how does he think that would go?
> To quote Hermes Franca, "uahuahuahuahuahuahua!!!!!"


i'm hoping this will be the final straw w/ penn's bs matchmaking...lets see him defend his belt 4x before he even mentions moving up in weight...in which he can forfeit his belt and earn a title shot by beating 2 ww contenders


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> I don't like it when people say they lose respect for fighters not answering the bell, go and have GSP elbow you in the face for 20 minutes and see if you still want more.
> 
> And TBH I haven't heard anything from BJ himself about this, nor have I heard anyone from his camp use it as an excuse, if they do then I'll be pissed off cos GSP proved he was the better fighter last night. If they only file a complaint about it then fine, I think they're well within their rights to do so seeing as it seems like several people noticed it and it's against the rules. Those gifs posted look very suspicious TBH, there's no way GSP's corner didn't know you can't grease up your fighters back.
> 
> Anyway, at least this might stop jdun from killing himself. Anyone know if he's been on the forum since last night?


And I don't like it when people say that they don't like the things I say....  J/K

He wasn't getting beat that bad. The shots that GSP was landing towards the end of the 4th round had very little on them. 

Had he been getting crushed and was risking permanent damage due to getting viciously outstruck, I would agree that he should throw in the towel. 

However, it looked as if he quit because he was getting dominated and realized he had no answer for GSP's wrestling. 

What if a fighter were to throw in the towel after the end of rd 1 because he knew he was getting beat and couldn't do anything about it? That wouldn't make you a little pissed off that the guy quit simply because he was losing? It is like the guy playing Madden online that disconnects his internet connection when he knows he's going to lose online. 

You should always at least try and to quit in between rounds like that when you are not taking that much punishment really reduces your legendary status.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.cagepotato.com/bj-penns-...-over-vaseline-st-pierres-back-between-rounds


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

:sarcastic11: Not that interested anymore in BJ. He's still a fantastic fighter and I was impressed with the amount of damage he was taking, but I could do without hearing anything he says anymore.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm going to start blaming vaseline for everything.


Vaseline killed my father and raped my mother!!!


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

terribly unsportsmanlike of Penn's camp. Thought he was gonna take this beating like a man. hopefully this is just BS from the mouth of his camp... if he starts repeating this i will lose sooooo much respect for the guy who has long been one of my favorite fighters. He thinks the only way anyone can whoop him that bad is by cheating? i disagree.

GSP is not a cheater. get real.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> If Nurse does this at every fight, then why is this one so important that Rudy now has to file a complaint?
> 
> It's not like BJ was winning at all through the entire fight and it had nothing to do with vaseline.
> 
> ...


WTF? I don't care what Joe Rogan says, that is complete bullshit dude. Anyone with a grain of grappling knowledge would argue against that.

Now, I agree if GSP was lubed it wouldn't affect the outcome, but it is still breaking the rules. 
*
And BTW, the commission isn't going to do shit. It is pretty much run by the UFC anyways. *


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> terribly unsportsmanlike of Penn's camp. Thought he was gonna take this beating like a man. hopefully this is just BS from the mouth of his camp... if he starts repeating this i will lose sooooo much respect for the guy who has long been one of my favorite fighters. He thinks the only way anyone can whoop him that bad is by cheating? i disagree.
> 
> *GSP is not a cheater. get real*.


um...it show them doing it :confused02:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i have no prob with a corner quitting between rounds in such a dominating performance as the one GSP was handing in. The only issue i take with it is how much BJ was hating on George for tapping due to strikes. same sh*t and not answering the bell, in my eyes. 

both are legit, but if you are gonna hate... you better not fall victim to the same ish.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

bjj brownbelt 1 said:


> ...GSP's back did come in to play, u saw Penn's high guard sliding down everytime he attempted it, and BJ without his rubberuard puts him at a huge disadvantage


I really have to agree, in the 2nd round he was trying really hard to maintain a high guard and just couldn't. NOT SAYING this would have changed the entire fight but its just not right if the reason BJ was slipping off was because of someone using Vaseline between rounds. :dunno:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

enufced904 said:


> http://www.cagepotato.com/bj-penns-...-over-vaseline-st-pierres-back-between-rounds


Wow didn't know that but still don't think it would have changed the outcome of the fight.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

M_D said:


> um...it show them doing it :confused02:


i stand corrected. i don't think that it mankes GSP a 'cheater'.

still, it's a shame that it taints such an impressive, utterly dominating & crushing performance.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Doronclister said:


> I hope Kenflo finishes BJ.


I'd be kinda scared right now if I was Kenny Florian.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

*Laugh*
This has to be the most ridicules excuse I've seen so far. So now the vasoline Is the reason BJ landed two strikes In 20 minutes, I mean Is he allergic to It?

Good ol' BJ got manhandled for 4 long rounds, he then quit like a little bitch right before he knew he was about to get knocked the **** out! 
There's an expression for something like that... It's not "To the Death" but *******!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have not read the responses to this thread and everyone knows I am a big Penn fan. Okay, worst case scenario lets say GSP greased the hell out of his back(yeah right lol probably the most honest guy in mma) what does that have to do with GSP passing his guard something like 7 times? What does that have to do with GSP picking BJ apart on the feet in the later rounds(leg kicks, crisp jabs, the superman punch)? What does that have to do with BJ gassing mid second round and being completely unable to stop GSP's takedowns. GSP did not grease up, and if he did the win is equally dominant and impressive.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not reading the whole thread but from what I have read people are misunderstanding this.

GSP and his corner cheated Dana even said so. Now I don't believe BJ's corner is trying to get the fight overturned they want some sort of punishment for the cornermen. In fact the NSAC came in and yelled at GSP's corner in the middle of the fight.



> Las Vegas - During Saturday’s UFC 94 main event that featured UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre defending his title against UFC lightweight champion B.J. Penn, Nevada State Athletic Commission Executive Director Keith Kizer could be seen entering the cage between rounds.
> 
> Kizer approached the corner for St. Pierre and the two parties exchanged words. At the time, the nature of the conversation was unclear but the blog CagePotato.com is now reporting that Penn’s camp has filed a formal complaint with NSAC.
> 
> ...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So punish the cornermen, that's all that's going to happen, the victory won't be overturned, nice try by Penn's yes men.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm not reading the whole thread but from what I have read people are misunderstanding this.
> 
> GSP and his corner cheated Dana even said so. Now I don't believe BJ's corner is trying to get the fight overturned they want some sort of punishment for the cornermen. In fact the NSAC came in and yelled at GSP's corner in the middle of the fight.


Agreed i think he is just trying to make it known and some sort of action should be taken. I'm a HUGE BJ fan but can admit he clearly lost last night and greasing wasn't the deciding factor BUT rules are rules and the champion of all people should be following them.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So how was GSP pushing out of BJ's gaurd in the first round(before any vaseline could be applied...) and how come BJ wasn't standing a chance up to this point...

It may have helped a tiny bit if they got away with it for the 2nd round but not by very much. Either way this fight would have ended the same way.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

420atalon said:


> So how was GSP pushing out of BJ's gaurd in the first round(before any vaseline could be applied...) and how come BJ wasn't standing a chance up to this point...
> 
> It may have helped a tiny bit if they got away with it for the 2nd round but not by very much. Either way this fight would have ended the same way.


GSP didn't score a takedown in round 1 if i recall correctly will have to re-watch. Also don't remember him passing until the 3rd again i'll need to re watch to be sure


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana will just end up throwing his corner a SMALL suspension, and they will get on with it. Even though this is a rule I think its totally dumb because its not a big deal to grease your back. No telling how many fighters do this, and it gives a very small advantage if any.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

420atalon said:


> So how was GSP pushing out of BJ's gaurd in the first round(before any vaseline could be applied...) and how come BJ wasn't standing a chance up to this point...
> 
> It may have helped a tiny bit if they got away with it for the 2nd round but not by very much. Either way this fight would have ended the same way.


I don't think anyone's saying that it is TBH. The point is that it's against the rules and it's cheating so whoever's responsible should be punished accordingly IMO.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

GSP's back was wiped down with a towel by a commission official anyways so how can it affect the outcome of the bout?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No one is trying to take the win away. This is so that GSP's corner gets some sort of punishment which should happen because they are breaking the rules.

I mean Akiyama lost the biggest win of his career because he put Lotion on before the fight. GSP getting vaseline on him during corner breaks is breaking the rules and should be punished.

No one is saying it changed the fight GSP was too fast, strong, and skilled for BJ but it should be punished and no one should be blasting BJ for this.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Now, I agree if GSP was lubed it wouldn't affect the outcome, but it is still breaking the rules.
> *
> And BTW, the commission isn't going to do shit. It is pretty much run by the UFC anyways. *



Correction: The commission isn't going to do anything about it because they already did. Both times that GSP had vaseline rubbed on him, it was promptly rubbed off with a towel by an NSAC official before the round started. After re-watching the fights (gotta love PVR's), I was looking for it, and those officials went out of their way to rub him down with a towel both times.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont get everyones, issue, I thought when i first read this that BJ was being a bitch but after hearing that the athletic Commision actually caught this I think there is a point, considering how much more trouble BJ was having trying to keep GS from posturing up even at the start of the second, with how BJ uses his legs losign a slight bit of grip makes a big diffrence your could even here Rogan talking about how GSP being sweaty was effecting it but if it wasnt sweat then its a problem, IMO GSP was obviously gonna win but it he wouldnt have postured up and done the damage that led to the stoppage, I dont think the decision should be reversed but Penn needs to do this to step up and shine the spotlight on it to avoid it from reocurring.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ The vaseline was wipped out right before the begining of the round by an official, why is it so hard to understand that?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> ^^ The vaseline was wipped out right before the begining of the round by an official, why is it so hard to understand that?


The issue is that by putting it on there in the first place GSP's corner were cheating. Why is it hard to understand that?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> The issue is that by putting it on there in the first place GSP's corner were cheating. Why is it hard to understand that?


It's cheating granted and the cornerman should get penalized for that. But this is not the point, Toxic is saying the fact that he put vaseline on his back affected the amount of damage BJ received and may have changed the way the fight ended (GSP wouldn't have gotten a TKO ref stoppage if that didn't happen) and I'm just saying why it didn't change ANYTHING because it got wiped down right away. Next time read his post first before replying to mine.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

double...


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

lol wow, looks like the BJ cocksuckers came out in full force since last night.Lets get this straight: Yes vasoline was applied but it was IMMEDIATELY REMOVED with a towel after some officials told them too.So GSP or his corner didnt break the rules.

BJ got thrashed and now he's making excuses.I dont think BJ has ever got beat this bad before, on top of all his shit talking, the only thing that loser can do to not feel like a complete failure is saying GSP cheated and making excuses.Theres nothing more to it than that.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> WTF? I don't care what Joe Rogan says, that is complete bullshit dude. Anyone with a grain of grappling knowledge would argue against that.


Yeah, South has no idea what he is talking about. I agree.




brownpimp88 said:


> *
> And BTW, the commission isn't going to do shit. It is pretty much run by the UFC anyways. *


So the NSAC is pretty much run by the UFC? I would probably look into your statement a little more in depth and revise it.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> It's cheating granted and he should get penalized for that. But this is not the point, Toxic is saying the fact that they put vaseline on his back changed the outcome of the bout or at least the way the fight ended (GSP wouldn't have gotten a TKO ref stoppage is that didn't happen) and I'm just saying why it didn't change anything because it got wipped down right away. Just read his post before replying to mine.


I don't think Toxic is saying it would have DEF changed the outcome but i think you have to at least admit that IT may have in someway changed the happenings of the fight. I still think GSP would have won even though i'm a HUGE Penn fan but it was clear that he could not maintain a high guard his legs slipped down time and time again.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you at all understand what's going on?

BJ is filing a complaint because GSP cheated and in order for GSP's corner to be punished they have to. ( I believe)

He's not trying to get the fight overturned no one from his corner has said they should. But GSP's corner cheated and they should be punished.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mean outcome by win or lose, but outcome by TKO stoppage or decision victory for GSP, this is what Toxic implied. And again, it didn't change anything because *it was removed right away. *


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> lol wow, looks like the BJ cocksuckers came out in full force since last night.Lets get this straight: Yes vasoline was applied but it was IMMEDIATELY REMOVED with a towel after some officials told them too.So GSP or his corner didnt break the rules.
> 
> BJ got thrashed and now he's making excuses.I dont think BJ has ever got beat this bad before, on top of all his shit talking, the only thing that loser can do to not feel like a complete failure is saying GSP cheated and making excuses.Theres nothing more to it than that.


Vaseline doesn't come off that easily to start with, and secondly i don't think BJ is making excuses not the way i've taken it. Either way the GSP nut-huggers are out in full force as well making it seem FINE that GSP was caught doing something that is ilegal and against the UFC's rules. Everyone is just like it wouldn't change the outcome so therefore its no big deal. SO as long as people think you'll win either way its ok to cheat?? :dunno: that makes no sense to me, the champion of all people should be representing the sport the best they can, cheating is not doing that IMO.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

jasonc84 said:


> I still think GSP would have won even though i'm a HUGE Penn fan but it was clear that he could not maintain a high guard his legs slipped down time and time again.



GSP tends to be really good with his posture to avoid that, he looked almost rounded with his shoulders and back. By third round the both of them were covered in sweat which makes things difficult. Now if it was the first round and that was happening, then it would be obvious some cheating had taken place.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

wow.... please bj. just stop. you've embarrased yourself enough already.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gallows said:


> GSP tends to be really good with his posture to avoid that, he looked almost rounded with his shoulders and back. By third round the both of them were covered in sweat which makes things difficult. Now if it was the first round and that was happening, then it would be obvious some cheating had taken place.


Even when he wasn't postured up BJs legs just slid right off. Again not saying it would def have changed the outcome but when a factor like Vaseline is introduced its impossible to say it had no effect at all. Also cheating is cheating should not be allowed. Not saying this should be over turned some sort of punishment is in order though.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

+rep to bbjd and jasonc84, I don't think any of us "BJ cocksuckers" or any of BJs camp have used this as an excuse at all. its just a complaint and I imagine if anyone is affected it will be that specific cornerman.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Damn, if this really happened it does change the fight for me, GSP probably would of still won cause he beat him so bad but it does tarnish the win.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

That cheating French bastard!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jasonc84 said:


> Vaseline doesn't come off that easily to start with, and secondly i don't think BJ is making excuses not the way i've taken it. Either way the GSP nut-huggers are out in full force as well making it seem FINE that GSP was caught doing something that is ilegal and against the UFC's rules. Everyone is just like it wouldn't change the outcome so therefore its no big deal. SO as long as people think you'll win either way its ok to cheat?? :dunno: that makes no sense to me, the champion of all people should be representing the sport the best they can, cheating is not doing that IMO.


First of all, GSP wasn't caught doing anything illegal. His cornerman was. I find it very hard to believe that GSP was in on the situation, which is exactly the vibe which your post gives off. I also don't believe that his cornerman was entirely aware of what he was doing, but as has been said, ignorance is no excuse, and I agree that at the very least, the matter should be addressed. Still, you're taking the situation to another level, and suggesting that this somehow tarnishes GSP's reign as Champion, and that such behavior isn't becoming of him, when it's entirely apparent that his mind was elsewhere, and not on what his cornerman may or may not have had on his hands. These weren't at all the actions of GSP.

Furthermore, I think the dictionary defines cheating a tad differently than that which is done, accidentally. Again, I cannot, with certainty, declare that this was an accidental act, but I'd be hard-pressed to believe that GSP's corner intentionally applied vaseline so as to give him the edge in this fight, especially when he clearly didn't require it. Again, ignorance is no excuse, and the rules were indeed broken, but there's a difference between cheating, which is often an outright defiance of the rules, and an accidental breaking of said rules. I think you need to get that straight.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

A lot of BJ haters now...

Once he fucks up Kenflo everyone will be back on his nuts. It's annoying how people change who they cheer for so frequently.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

RVCA said:


> A lot of BJ haters now...
> 
> Once he fucks up Kenflo everyone will be back on his nuts. It's annoying how people change who they cheer for so frequently.


LOL, just like last nights crowd. BJ,BJ,BJ! Oh shit...GSP,GSP,GSP!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

RVCA said:


> A lot of BJ haters now...
> 
> Once he fucks up Kenflo everyone will be back on his nuts. It's annoying how people change who they cheer for so frequently.


Agreed

It was hilarious, I forget if it was on this site or another but somebody said KenFlo was going to do the same thing to BJ


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i would not be surprised to see kenflo do relatively the same thing, clearly not anywhere close to what gsp has done but follow the same game plan and win the same way... that being said i would love to see bj knock him out or submit him


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

geoff0011 said:


> LOL, just like last nights crowd. BJ,BJ,BJ! Oh shit...GSP,GSP,GSP!


Lol exactly.

And you see shit like that happen every event. It's so annoying. People, pick your favorite fighters and STICK BY THEM.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> First of all, GSP wasn't caught doing anything illegal. His cornerman was. I find it very hard to believe that GSP was in on the situation, which is exactly the vibe which your post gives off. I also don't believe that his cornerman was entirely aware of what he was doing, but as has been said, ignorance is no excuse, and I agree that at the very least, the matter should be addressed. Still, you're taking the situation to another level, and suggesting that this somehow tarnishes GSP's reign as Champion, and that such behavior isn't becoming of him, when it's entirely apparent that his mind was elsewhere, and not on what his cornerman may or may not have had on his hands. These weren't at all the actions of GSP.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I think the dictionary defines cheating a tad differently than that which is done, accidentally. Again, I cannot, with certainty, declare that this was an accidental act, but I'd be hard-pressed to believe that GSP's corner intentionally applied vaseline so as to give him the edge in this fight, especially when he clearly didn't require it. Again, ignorance is no excuse, and the rules were indeed broken, but there's a different between cheating, which is often an outright defiance of the rules, and an accidental breaking of said rules. I think you need to get that straight.


Nice Post. I agree with everything


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Sorry I didn't mean outcome by win or lose, but outcome by TKO stoppage or decision victory for GSP, this is what Toxic implied. And again, it didn't change anything because *it was removed right away. *


um..no it wasn't they did it for a couple rounds thats how they knew they were doing it. it says they did it in the first and second round. like another poster said it does not come off that easily either


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> ^^ The vaseline was wipped out right before the begining of the round by an official, why is it so hard to understand that?


Go put Vasaline on your hand then try to wipe it off, it gets absorbed by the skin simply wiping it with a towel doesnt take the sliperyness completely away.


----------



## bjj brownbelt 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Drogo said:


> This is such an lol excuse for trash talking. Yeah, no one would watch a fight between two of the top 4 pound for pound guys in the world unless there was trash talk! They probably wouldn't even bother making it the main even if BJ hadn't done that, just let them fight on the undercard.
> 
> Trash talking to hype a fight has very little effect on actual sales, wait and see what kind of numbers Serra Hughes does if you don't believe me.


Another poor arguer, never did I say no one would watch so i'm not sure where you get that from... and if you know anything about marketing, the UFC did an outstanding job at hyping up this fight with the pre fight shows in which BJ does a lot of trash talking. This does have a big effect on sales... you get two guys that are portrayed as really good friends who would never want to hurt eachother and you're not getting many viewers, "believe me".


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Go put Vasaline on your hand then try to wipe it off, it gets absorbed by the skin simply wiping it with a towel doesnt take the sliperyness completely away.


Not to discredit what you are saying, I agree with you, but how slippery would it be if a man had dry hands applying Vasaline on a wet and sweaty person, and then tried wiping it off. Would the Vasaline not attach as well because the area is too wet? Or would it still be so greasy it would attach enough? I don't have any, so I can't exactly experiment myself. Either way, this is all disappointing news.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

RaisingCajun said:


> Kenflo is on another level right now also. It will be a very interesting fight. I think Kenflo is a similar fighter to GSP in the 155 division.


Yeah, Kenflo is a similar fighter to GSP now. The Stevenson fight elevated him to the upper echelon of the best p4p fighters in the world.:confused05:



The Legend said:


> Agreed
> 
> It was hilarious, I forget if it was on this site or another but somebody said KenFlo was going to do the same thing to BJ



You didn't see it on another site, see above.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im not really sure to be honest, there would be some absorbstion but I dont know how much, it, Vasaline is really greasy shit thats impossile to wipe of shit, works great to grease door hinges for that very reason,


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice excuse. See how good the complaint will be.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i dislike penn greatly, and i like gsp....and even i think Nurse's actions were sketchy


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Jundon! said:


> Nice excuse. See how good the complaint will be.


why are you not banned yet


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i dislike penn greatly, and i like gsp....and even i think Nurse's actions were sketchy


This right here says it all, as I have even accused Aaronyman before of letting his BJ hate bias his opinions. You know when MMA Forums official BJ hater gets suspicious there is a reason.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This right here says it all, as I have even accused Aaronyman before of letting his BJ hate bias his opinions. You know when MMA Forums official BJ hater gets suspicious there is a reason.


i noticed it during the fight...he was rubbing gsp's traps really softly...almost like he was giving him a massage....it was just kinda weird...was he just massaging the muscles? maybe

but it seems like it would be so easy for Nurse to slip in a lil bit of vaseline on his hands....hell, what if it was on his hands before they opened the cage door to let him in?

i think it was unnecessary and not needed. gsp was sweating enough anyways

and i will also say that a lil piss poor towel wipe won't do shit when there is vaseline rubbed into your back


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I don't see it having any impact on the fight but it was dirty and I don't like the fact that it happened one bit.

Nurse should be fined and possibly banned from his corner for a fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Is there any official word from this? Has NSAC said anything?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nothing offical outside of Dana saying it happened and that Keith Kizer yelled at GSP's corner.


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

Have any of you people argueing this point for BJ even watched the fukking fight.

Start of Round 2- Little dark guy rubs GSP's face and temples where he clearly had vaseline on is hands. He continues to rub the face and for the tiny dab of vaseline he did have off the back of his hand one can only assume it was gone. He then rubs his shoulders out which every fighter has done in there corner all the time. He rubs the very middle of his back for about 3 seconds with his hand on GSP's chest which could be taken has applying fragments of vaseline or helping him catch his breath. This isn't a new occurance if you have seen other fighters in there corners. 

Start of Round 3- Red jacket guy decides he doesn't like the idea of the vaseline guy rubbing his back so he tells him to stop. Before GSP was allowed to walk to the middle of the ring to begin fighting the red jacket guy completely wiped him down for at least 10 seconds with a towel.

Start of Round 4- Once again even with no vaseline being put on GSP by the little fella he is wiped down again before heading out to fight.


If anyting GSP could make the arguement it wasn't fair that Penn wasn't wiped down dry.

I respected BJ as a fighter prior to this fight but after this he just proved allt hem people right who hate him. He has never manned up once in his career and excepted that he may not be the best guy in the ring. It proves that he is nothing more then a little spoiled rich kid who always got his way.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Are you serious?

The rules are that you can't use vaseline on you body because it makes you slippery. So his corner should be punished for putting vaseline on him it's that simple.


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> The rules are that you can't use vaseline on you body because it makes you slippery. So his corner should be punished for putting vaseline on him it's that simple.



Really those are the rules, who would have guessed. Did you miss the part where he was wiped down with a towel?

Punish his corner man for sure but for people to actually try use this as an excuse is almost as pathetic as BJ's performance last night.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

he did it multiple rounds. 

you every try to whipe vasaline off quickly with a towel?

nobody so far that i have read said that that bj would have won if they did not do this so i am trying to figure out what the heck you are talking about corpse


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Who? Who has said that BJ is better then GSP?

Being wiped off with a towel doesn't take away what the vaseline would do.

Have you ever rubbed lotion into your skin and then rubbed a towel on yourself? You don't take it all off.

His corner should be punished and BJ's camp was right to file a complaint.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's funny how everyone (including myself) that is saying BJ's corner were right to file a complaint and it is cheating etc all acknowledge that it didn't change the outcome of the fight and GSP would have wone either way, and yet there are several trolls in here trying to say people are making excuses.

BJ got outclassed and would have got outclassed with or without the vaseline IMO but it's still cheating and people still need to be punished for it. 

I mean c'mon Aaron hates BJ and even he said it was sketchy, I haven't seen this many trolls on here for a while, damn UFC Primetime.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The closest anyone has said to saying that it would have effected the fight was myself saying that it may have effected BJ's ability to prevent GSP from posturing up and delivering some of the damage, GSP was still taking a gassed BJ down at will so it would have changed that but it may have made the diffrence between the stoppage and an obvious decision we will never know how much of a diffrence it made but I doubt BJ wants a do over to find out.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

bj would have pulled rubber guard if not the vaseline ... JK


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i noticed it during the fight...he was rubbing gsp's traps really softly...almost like he was giving him a massage....it was just kinda weird...was he just massaging the muscles? maybe
> 
> but it seems like it would be so easy for Nurse to slip in a lil bit of vaseline on his hands....hell, what if it was on his hands before they opened the cage door to let him in?
> 
> i think it was unnecessary and not needed. gsp was sweating enough anyways




I just rewatched the fight (gotta love PVR's), and specially looked for times when Nurse was being sketchy.

GSP entering the octagon and when he got in, he wasn't touched in any way by anyone other than Stitch Jones who applied vaseline to his face. He was dry until they were starting to sweat towards the end of the first round.

Between round 1 and 2, Nurse with his bare hands applied vaseline to the face, touched a couple of pressure points, and rubbed the back of GSP's neck in a massaging motion, the camera pans away and doesn't return until the round is going to begin... GSP comes out uniformly slick with sweat for round 2, so it doesn't look odd.

Between round 2 and 3, Nurse was wearing gloves, rubbed some vaseline on his face, touched his chest, then started rubbing the traps, then his shoulders and his back. Before the fight starts, one of the NSAC officials comes over and wipes GSP down on the shoulders and back.

Between rounds 3 and 4, Nurse again does the same thing, but the instant he stops, an official is wiping GSP down to dry. Of course by this time they're pouring sweat.


Was Phil being sketchy? Yeah, I'd say so. Did it change or alter the outcome of the fight? I don't think so in anyway, GSP just outright dominated Penn, and he's always been awesome at avoiding triangles and such.

I think Nurse should be booted from the corner team in the future. I'm sure GSP, who is very careful about every aspect of his legacy won't be thrilled that the legitimacy of his win might be called into question because of Nurse's actions. If a fighter was training and one of his team walks in and starts talking about the possible benefits of steroids in front of others, even if that fighter doesn't take anything of that nature, he still looks bad.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I just rewatched the fight and inbetween rounds it looked like that guy was putting something on him but when I looked close I don't actually see anything being put on? However the way he was putting it on his face seemed like the stuff they put on to prevent cuts, is that illegal inbetween rounds?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gallows said:


> Was Phil being sketchy? Yeah, I'd say so.


I'd say he was cheating TBH not just being sketchy, I don't know how much GSP had to do with this himself and I'm not accusing him but imagine the hate for BJ if this had been Rudy Valentino greasing up BJ.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Who cares whether or not it made a difference, the only thing that matters is HE CHEATED. Whatever that guy's name is (GSP's cornerman) should be punished. I don't know about being banned, but punished for sure. And this wouldn't have affected the fight at all...GSP would have won either way. It was a stupid decision on his part.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Who? Who has said that BJ is better then GSP?
> 
> Being wiped off with a towel doesn't take away what the vaseline would do.
> 
> ...


Assuming that the vaseline would have made him more slippery, I rewatched the fight to see if there was an opportunity that BJ could have capitalized on... 

Im not trying to justify or rationalize its use... clearly it was wrong... but there wasnt an opportunity that BJ lost due to a 'extra slippery back' ... much less one that would have turned the tide.

BJ attempted his high guard... but it never made it past GSPs shoulders... as soon as BJ's legs rose up, GSP pushed thru em... IMHO, 'the extra slippery back' would be pivotal if BJ had GSP is some tuff situation, where escaping was essential or if BJ managed to secure better positioning on the bottom... which he never managed to do...

Just for the sake of argument, if we allow the fact that GSP had a back like greased lightning... at what point do people think it made a difference?

I couldnt find one.
Everytime GSP was in BJ's full guard, he either passed it or rose up and struck.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

I, for one, wouldn't mind this controversy leading to a GSP Penn 3 fight. Watching BJ get his a** kicked never gets old. But BJ doesn't want that, he wants to tarnish the legacy of an obviously superior fighter and assuage his own bruised, fragile and child-ish ego. 

I can't go so far as to say BJ is a disgrace to his sport, but it is fair to say he is an embarrassment to the sport.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

attention said:


> Assuming that the vaseline would have made him more slippery, I rewatched the fight to see if there was an opportunity that BJ could have capitalized on...
> 
> Im not trying to justify or rationalize its use... clearly it was wrong... but there wasnt an opportunity that BJ lost due to a 'extra slippery back' ... much less one that would have turned the tide.
> 
> ...


I don't care if it made a difference or not. I'm not trying to say it did. But GSP's corner cheated. They should be punished. Anyone who argues that is blind either by GSP nuthugging or BJ hatred.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't care if it made a difference or not. I'm not trying to say it did. But GSP's corner cheated. They should be punished. Anyone who argues that is blind either by GSP nuthugging or BJ hatred.


Totally agree... the vaseline was against the rules... period.

I was just curious if there was an specific occasion where people felt the slippery back kept BJ from 'turning the tide' or was 'detrimental' for BJ mounting an offense.

I have to give props to BJ though... it was crazy how he was able to get to half guard ... if only momentarily... everytime GSP went for full mount... amazing.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea the only situations where it could've had an impact was when BJ was going for rubber guard but I thought it was GSP's strength clearly that allowed him to posture up it didn't look like he was too slippery.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW s***** news for GSP.

BJ now has more fuel for the fire. I hope this doesn't make another BJ/ GSP fight for the 170 pound title. I was hoping this would let BJ just focus on defending his belt at 155. However with this crap i'm sure BJ won't fight again until he can get another title shot vs GSP. I wonder if GSP's cornerman works for dana so dana could get another big GSP vs BJ fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea the only situations where it could've had an impact was when BJ was going for rubber guard but I thought it was GSP's strength clearly that allowed him to posture up it didn't look like he was too slippery.


There was a few occasions it looked like BJ was looking to get the omaplata, but his legs always just came up short... afterwhich, GSP just leaned in ... 

Had BJ gotten them passed the shoulders... and then GSP attempted to squeeze his head back in... then yeah, I can totally see the slippery back/shoulders coming into play... you would think that the slippery nature might actually assist BJ getting it into that position too... maybe it wouldnt allow him to hold it though.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

*Update:* A member of Penn's entourage tells Fighters Only that GSP came out for round two "covered in Vaseline," adding that the "whole [of Penn’s] team is pissed off."

http://www.cagepotato.com/bj-penns-...-over-vaseline-st-pierres-back-between-rounds

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=1777

Not much of an update, but I find it interesting they use the word "covered," after rewatching the fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't care if it made a difference or not. I'm not trying to say it did. But *GSP's corner cheated*. They should be punished. Anyone who argues that is blind either by GSP nuthugging or BJ hatred.


How can you be sure it was intentional? I think it was more of a mistake than something intentional from Nurse.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> How can you be sure it was intentional? I think it was more of a mistake than something intentional from Nurse.


Dont even think it matters if it was intentional or not... the fact is, it was done.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> How can you be sure it was intentional? I think it was more of a mistake than something intentional from Nurse.


He isnt some schlub cornering some schmuck on a local show he is cornering one of the sports finest on the biggest stage its his job to know the applicable rules.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

attention said:


> Dont even think it matters if it was intentional or not... the fact is, it was done.


Sure but there is a difference between cheating and making a mistake IMO. GSP says it was an "accident" and BJ (his camp) says he cheated. 



Toxic said:


> He isnt some schlub cornering some schmuck on a local show he is cornering one of the sports finest on the biggest stage its his job to know the applicable rules.


Agree but what I'm wondering is why would he purposely cheat? By the end of the second round GSP was completely controlling the fight and there was really no need for that. I think we should give him the benefit of the doubt for now and see what all the parties involved (including Nurse and BJ) have to say about this before accusing anybody of cheating.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im not saying anyone was purposely cheating but when your competing in a title fight at this level of competition ignorance is not an acceptable excuse.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Many different scenarios are possible, one of them would be he was aware of the rule but he was distracted at that moment, or he didn't think about it or w/e. Let's say he didn't know the rule like you're saying, it still wouldn't be considered as cheating (like many accused him to do on this thread). So why accusing him of cheating so quickly? I just think we should wait a few days to hear everybody's version and give Nurse the benefit of the doubt until then. 

In any case, I agree that he deserves to be penalized. Cheating, being ignorant of the rules or making a mistake at this level of competition is not acceptable. But again, let's give the guy the benefit of the doubt and not call him a cheater until we get more info on our side.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Ignorance or mistake doesn't change the fact that a rule was broken. Does a cop let you off because you tell him you didn't realise you were speeding? Or because your foot slipped and pressed the gas too hard? No. Intentional or not, you have to own your actions in this world.

GSP's corner needs to own that fact. Period.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

bjj brownbelt 1 said:


> Another poor arguer, never did I say no one would watch so i'm not sure where you get that from... and if you know anything about marketing, the UFC did an outstanding job at hyping up this fight with the pre fight shows in which BJ does a lot of trash talking. This does have a big effect on sales... you get two guys that are portrayed as really good friends who would never want to hurt eachother and you're not getting many viewers, "believe me".


You said it doubled the viewers/buys. No way in hell does trash talk double the ratings or buys for a card. Not even close.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

well explain to me why Tito Ortiz is one of the biggest draws in UFC history.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Flak said:


> Ignorance or mistake doesn't change the fact that a rule was broken. Does a cop let you off because you tell him you didn't realise you were speeding? Or because your foot slipped and pressed the gas too hard? No. Intentional or not, you have to own your actions in this world.
> 
> GSP's corner needs to own that fact. Period.


That's exactly why I said "in any case, he deserves to be penalized".


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Flak said:


> Ignorance or mistake doesn't change the fact that a rule was broken. *Does a cop let you off because you tell him you didn't realise you were speeding?* Or because your foot slipped and pressed the gas too hard? No. Intentional or not, you have to own your actions in this world.
> 
> GSP's corner needs to own that fact. Period.


Bad example there, but I get your point.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> That's exactly why I said "in any case, he deserves to be penalized".


Wasn't directed at you personally mate. More of a commentary on the thread as a whole. I try to quote, or refer to a person by name if i call someone out.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

TBH I wasn't sure but I still replied just in case  (and increasing the posts counter doesn't hurt either, j/k)


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

RVCA said:


> A lot of BJ haters now...
> 
> Once he fucks up Kenflo everyone will be back on his nuts. It's annoying how people change who they cheer for so frequently.


Been saying this for ages, but Florian *will* take the LW belt from Penn. 
I doubt Penn can even get as motivated to fight Florian as he was to fight GSP, which is a huge mistake from him. ^^


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Been saying this for ages, but Florian *will* take the LW belt from Penn.
> I doubt Penn can even get as motivated to fight Florian as he was to fight GSP, which is a huge mistake from him. ^^


Being from MA i'm a HUGE Florian fan but i think even an out of shape BJ beats Kenflo. Will be a good fight i think but i don't see Kenny doing much standing and he wont be able to take BJ down even if he did wouldn't be a good spot to be.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Heh a post made on the BJ Penn Forum about greasing up GSP heh

http://www.bjpenn.com/x/forums/threads3.php?topicid=2022293:Topic:730071&count=update&cache=1233553535


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i wonder how this grease thing will play out....im sure nothing will come of it but we'll see...im sure bj will do whatever he can but if its true then gsp is gonna have a lot of explaining to do


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Why are people blaming GSP when his cornerman is clearly at fault, here? With the manner in which he trains, and how genuinely decent he seems to be outside of the Octagon, do we really suspect that he is, in reality, a dirty little cheater whom has somehow managed to trick the world into believing he's one of the top fighters in the world by way of skill and determination? Why even train were his winning secret to grease himself up? My God, people... let me say this as clearly as I can to those whom feel GSP's ass is on the line, here. His cornerman made the error in judgement. Hence, his cornerman must be the one to set the record straight and pay the price. It really is a simple connection.

http://www.fightlinker.com/bjs-camp-on-the-greasing-accusations.mma

I love how he claims that the vaseline was responsible for BJ not being able to hold guard, yet goes on to say that he's not making excuses for BJ or his loss. Seems like you did just the opposite, my friend.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

From what I remember it happened between round 1 and 2. Round 2 being the round where GSP started to take control of the fight, heh.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I love how he claims that the vaseline was responsible for BJ not being able to hold guard, yet goes on to say that he's not making excuses for BJ or his loss. Seems like you did just the opposite, my friend.


he did not make excuses he just said that bj could not hold high guard because of it, he did not say anything about that being anything that would have changed the outcome of the fight


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Posted this in another thread where this topic came up.. figured I'd post it here too.



> We know it didnt make a difference, and BJ probably knows this too. Also, he never said he lost because GSP greased..
> 
> The point is, if GSP and/or GSP's corner intentionally did it, they were trying to cheat. If it was an accident, its still cheating imo. What if it was a really close fight, and greasing did make a difference? Their intention may have been to cheat, and its suspicious. I dont know how a corner guy accidentally rubs vaseline on someones back/shoulders.. they know the rules.. the guy was either a complete moron or their intention was to cheat. He should have his corner licensed suspended.


Also I've read that it happened more then once ? not sure if this is true or just a rumor, but if it happened more then once, then its clear to me their intention was to cheat.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't see how this can be an honest mistake. It is common knowledge that greasing the body is against the rules.

This was a title fight and his back was observed being greased.

Maybe it isn't GSPs fault. But the cornerman who pulled this should be yanked.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

M_D said:


> he did not make excuses he just said that bj could not hold high guard because of it, he did not say anything about that being anything that would have changed the outcome of the fight


Seemed like a tiny attempt at an excuse to me. No worries. I can let it slide, but it does bother me that he's so quick to blame the alleged presence of vaseline for BJ's inability to maintain high guard. How in the blue hell does he know? How does he know sweat wasn't a factor? How can he brush off GSP's constantly muscling through BJ's high guard, which was clearly evident every time BJ attempted to execute it? There are far too many variables at work here for anyone to say that BJ's legs 'slid right down' due to the presence of 'grease'. I know Valentino is going to have BJ's back, but there is simply no way he can make such a claim, and stand behind it as he seems to do, here.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Loving the amount of neg reps without leaving names around this place, as well.

Nifty little site, this one is. Very mature crowd. Whoops... might just get neg repped for this, too! At least leave a name


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I can't see how this can be an honest mistake. It is common knowledge that greasing the body is against the rules.
> 
> This was a title fight and his back was observed being greased.
> 
> Maybe it isn't GSPs fault. But the cornerman who pulled this should be yanked.


I agree with this, it hard to believe it was a mistake... 
I also find it hard to believe GSP had no part in it.. but I wont hold anything against him because I dont know for sure.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I can say that I was a little surprised at how easily Penn's legs slid off of the high guard positions he had during the fight. Even Joe and Goldie were talking about it. Joe chalking it up to sweat and not having ankle tape and knee sleeves.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Loving the amount of neg reps without leaving names around this place, as well.
> 
> Nifty little site, this one is. Very mature crowd. Whoops... might just get neg repped for this, too! At least leave a name


Naw, you need to PAY MONEY for the ability to see who reps you here... and to have a decent avatar and sig... :confused05:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Sad news. Pity as GSP would have still one, but it would have been closer and more exciting to watch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ys-mmaweek020109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

A little more bed-time reading, with a response from Jackson. Witch-doctor... neat.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I remember the witch doctor being referenced in Matt Hughes' book.


----------



## funkyelektro (Nov 17, 2008)

this is just bad for mma.. i mean i just dont understand people assuming that bj would have won if there was no vaseline.. gsp would have still dominated him.. although i did watch the fight again. and a couple of times when gsp was on top, bj pulled guard and his legs were wrapped up near the upper back possibly to try for a triangle and gsp simply shrugged it off. not saying that maybe the vaseline made this easier..


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

If it happened, then rules were broken. Simple as that. No Ifs Ands or Buts. And if it did happen, yes the outcome of the fight was changed because of it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is Greg Jackson's version:



> “So in between rounds, (Team St. Pierre’s Steven Friend) had this little drill that you do – and Phil Nurse is the one who knows how to do it … he rubbed your back and tapped your chest; I don’t know exactly how it works. But anyways, what that’s supposed to do is get your energy in line, or motivated or whatever. So in between rounds, we had Phil Nurse do that. The controversy came because Phil Nurse also was putting Vasoline on Georges’ eyebrows … So Phil Nurse put all the Vasoline on his face, so his hands might have had a miniscule amount left over from that, when he went around the side and rubbed a little point on his back, and tapped on his chest … If we were trying to grease the back we’d be greasing up and down, we would make it count. We wouldn’t do a little tiny spot in the back … The whole greasing thing is pretty ridiculous … They check your body before you get into the cage, there’s an inspector right there. In order for us to grease him up, it would be insane. There are cameras everywhere. We don’t cheat. We don’t need to cheat to win.”


http://mmamania.com/


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

It seems this is just a really big understanding. It will go no-where and die a silent death once everyone gets over it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Jackson seems to explain it very well here...

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/51059-greg-jackson-responds-greasing-allegations.html


_


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

http://rearnaked.blogspot.com/2009/02/gsp-cheated.html

Interesting... :dunno:

Well it happened between round 1 and 2 with that witch doctor thing. Between round 2 and 3 there is one of those guys wearing the Burgundy Jacket making a scene in GPS's corner pointing his finger and I hear someone say the words "Rubbing his back" and a Burgundy Jacket wipes him with a towel. Could have been Jackson or Burgundy Jacket saying it. Then in Between round 3 and 4 Nurse is doing that it again, I assume while massaging GSP's neck/traps. Then before the round begins one of the Burgundy Jackets goes to wipe him with a towel.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I read that GSP has been training with Akiyama, could this have anything to do with it?


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

greasesp


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ys-mmaweek020109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> A little more bed-time reading, with a response from Jackson. Witch-doctor... neat.


"As of Sunday night, despite reports to the contrary, no formal complaint has been filed with the NSAC. The popular trainer chalks the whole incident up to fan paranoia."

This is the most important part of this article to me. 

Having said that and despite being a huge GSP fan this does need to be looked at. Whether or not it had any impact on the fight is irrelevant. You can't apply rules only when it makes a difference, if there is no consistency you might as well not have rules. 

From what I've read so far it looks like nothing happened and if it did it was unintentional. We'll see if any more information comes to light.


----------

